# Looking for an empty oil drum



## jeanmi82 (Oct 27, 2010)

I would like to build myself a barbecue, so I am looking for an empty oil drum. The size doesn't really matter.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Feb 15, 2013)

I can get you one. How many do you need?


----------



## jeanmi82 (Oct 27, 2010)

Just one will be enough


----------

